# New stones finished today!



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Well we had a Tombstone make & take yesterday. I carved the epitaph and got one of them painted black. The other two stones I finished painting today. I can't wait to see them in the yard. These are the first larg monument stones I have made. I plan on a few more stones before the big day.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love them. The color looks really cool.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice. Is the epitaph an original? I really like all three of your designs.

I've never made any foam tombstones - always settled for boring plywood. All of you have made me realize that my wood ones have to go, so foam ones are at the top of my list for next year.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Very nice. Is the epitaph an original? I really like all three of your designs.
> 
> I've never made any foam tombstones - always settled for boring plywood. All of you have made me realize that my wood ones have to go, so foam ones are at the top of my list for next year.


All of mine have been wood until this year. I love foam now. It is so easy to work with. Go for it you will love it. The quote I got from Davis Graveyard. They have the most killer stones I have seen.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Very nice, quality work steve. The coloring is great and I like the designs also. 10+


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Awesome work Steve - wish I could have been there!! Love the obelisk!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Awesome work Steve - wish I could have been there!! Love the obelisk!


Thanks Dixi. We had a pretty good turn out. I met a few haunters that live near by that I didnt even know where around. We have like 8 haunters within like 10 miles of us.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Just Whisper said:


> Very nice, quality work steve. The coloring is great and I like the designs also. 10+


Thanks. I am getting the aging down pretty good. After doing my big entrance columns I had a lot of practice. I am going to paint all my other stones to match a similar color.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are fantastic! I really like the dark, streaked look you gave them. Great designs and detail.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Great job steve! The weathering on the obelisk is very realistic.

How about this one for another stone:

_To follow you I'm not content.
Until I know which way you went?_​


----------



## SpookySam (Mar 27, 2007)

They look good painted, Steve. I've still got to find time to work on mine some more.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

joker said:


> How about this one for another stone:
> 
> _To follow you I'm not content.
> Until I know which way you went?_​


That's a great epitaph, joker

Steve, lovely job on the tombstones. The variety of shapes and styles really adds interest as well.


----------



## spidermonkey (Jul 29, 2008)

What did you base your tombstones?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Nice work there steve! The paint jobs looks great.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

SpookySam said:


> They look good painted, Steve. I've still got to find time to work on mine some more.


Thanks Sam I yours will look awesome when it's done. I also painted more of my fence. When I get out the paint and supplies I try to paint as much as I can.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Three winners. Those look really great.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

you did a fabulous job of aging the stones!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yanno, I have to say.... I was so taken with the obelisk, and the carving of the skull stone that I overlooked the painting until I was reading the rave reviews (man, I'm bad!!) but holy moly, everyone is right (well, DUH, right?) the paint is very, VERY realistic - great job...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

So what method are you using to paint those stones?


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> So method are you using to paint those stones?


I use the Davis Graveyard method. I paint the whole thing black then use a sponge to apply the grey. I blot ,drag and smuge until it looks good. I also use a spray bottle of water to thin the paint and allow it to run down the stone. On the Oblisk I did the opposite. I painted it all grey and the added black paint thined down with a sponge. Practice makes perfect. Some of my earlier stones don't look so good. They just may get a new coat of paint as well.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Dixie said:


> Yanno, I have to say.... I was so taken with the obelisk, and the carving of the skull stone that I overlooked the painting until I was reading the rave reviews (man, I'm bad!!) but holy moly, everyone is right (well, DUH, right?) the paint is very, VERY realistic - great job...


Thanks Dixie


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

As Spidermonkey was asking, what are you using to base your stones? Are those styrofoam pedestals, or wood?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Good Job Steve..


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

berzerkmonkey said:


> As Spidermonkey was asking, what are you using to base your stones? Are those styrofoam pedestals, or wood?


I use pink Styrofoam. I also use some wood to make them heavier sometimes. Just depends on what I have around.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Awesome....they look great!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

gee Steve those are especially good considering how drunk you were. LOL!

Those look awesome. I am hoping to have a few better stones this year too.
Hope to meet you at a MnT soon.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very nice job. love the paint job as well.


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Great work..Man i really got to get busy on my stuff. Once again those really look great!


----------



## Day of the Dead (Aug 3, 2009)

Great job. Those stones look awesome!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Day of the Dead said:


> Great job. Those stones look awesome!


Thanks everyone. It is so fun making them. It is getting easier the more I make. Will post some more photos and a video later. I am going to play with lighting in the back yard tonight with all the stones I have made.


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

These came out awesome! Love that epitah!


----------



## Haasmama (Aug 15, 2005)

Very,Very Nice!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great job on the stones, and thanks for the explanation on how you did them. I'll have to give that method a try.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Those really look GREAT! Good job on the carving of the epitaph and I love the paint job. I'll have to give the streaked look a try, it really turns out good.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

They turned out well.


----------



## robocop (Jul 5, 2009)

Wow they look very real !


----------

